# You Keep Me Hangin' On



## invisible (Sep 12, 2010)

I know that the title of this photo kind of dates me -- and it dates you  too if you get the reference --, but I'll stick with it nevertheless.  Plus, I'm pretty sure this coat has been hanging there since around the  time that song came out 







Thanks for looking...


----------



## guajero (Oct 3, 2010)

I like the quality of the coat's fabric. The way it hangs all crumpled.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 4, 2010)

thats awesome!


----------



## jozef3d (Oct 7, 2010)

This has so much drama, I love it!

PJ


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 7, 2010)

This is great!  Sign me up for an 8x10 in sepia


----------



## Arch (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice image, i like the textures :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 7, 2010)

Oooo, stellar image. Really makes me feel like I just came in out of the snow on a December morning. Outstanding atmosphere. :thumbup:

Edit:  IMO sepia would spoil this photo.


----------



## magkelly (Oct 7, 2010)

Kim Wilde, awesome singer, great video for it's day. Funny, I was just listening to her Greatest Hits CD the other day actually...


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 7, 2010)

I can't believe all these awesome props are in this house!

Not only that but you really know how to make a quality photo with them and really capture the feeling.


----------



## invisible (Oct 7, 2010)

It took about 3-4 weeks for this thread to get going  I guess the B&W sub-forum has gotten slow...



dcmoody23 said:


> This is great!  Sign me up for an 8x10 in sepia


Thanks much. If you're really interested in a print, feel free to drop me a line. Please keep in mind that this is a square image, so 8x10 won't be possible. And I agree with Arkanjel  I think sepia would spoil this one...



magkelly said:


> Kim Wilde, awesome singer, great video for it's day. Funny, I was just listening to her Greatest Hits CD the other day actually...


Kim Wilde's is the version that I knew up until I posted this image on different forums. Then I learned that the original version is by The Supremes, and the one cover that made it big was by Vanilla Fudge. All three versions are on YouTube, and all three rock!

Thanks everybody for the kind feedback!


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 8, 2010)

invisible said:


> It took about 3-4 weeks for this thread to get going  I guess the B&W sub-forum has gotten slow...



I only use the "Active Topics" link so if it happens to be active when I look i'll comment. I think a lot of people do that. There's so much activity on this board I think that if you post and you don't get any hits in 2 hours it's off the active list, and you just have to cross your fingers.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 8, 2010)

Eh, maybe it's just my new school-old school mix I have.. I haven't seen many others that share the same thoughts as I do.. But I really can't believe you feel like sepia would ruin this.. add sepia and film grain and I think it'd be great.  But of course you are the artist and I would never, ever suggest against the artists interpretation/opinions on his/her work.


----------



## invisible (Oct 8, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> I only use the "Active Topics" link so if it happens to be active when I look i'll comment. I think a lot of people do that. There's so much activity on this board I think that if you post and you don't get any hits in 2 hours it's off the active list, and you just have to cross your fingers.


Could be... However, you've been a member here long enough to remember that  this and all of the other gallery sub-forums were very active up until  maybe 12-18 months ago. Now it seems that the only really active forum  is the Beginners' (to the point that it's not uncommon to see advanced  photographers posting photos there in order to see how people react to their photos).

Not counting this post, there's been a grand total of 3 posts on this sub-forum today... 



dcmoody23 said:


> Eh, maybe it's just my new school-old school mix I have.. I haven't seen many others that share the same thoughts as I do.. But I really can't believe you feel like sepia would ruin this.. add sepia and film grain and I think it'd be great.  But of course you are the artist and I would never, ever suggest against the artists interpretation/opinions on his/her work.


I do like sepia but when it comes to monochrome I tend to lean towards B&W  and that's how I normally envision my monochrome images. That being said, I might still give this one a try in sepia and see what happens. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Oct 9, 2010)

I really love the texture here.  Great shot.


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 9, 2010)

invisible said:


> Could be... However, you've been a member here long enough to remember that  this and all of the other gallery sub-forums were very active up until  maybe 12-18 months ago. Now it seems that the only really active forum  is the Beginners' (to the point that it's not uncommon to see advanced  photographers posting photos there in order to see how people react to their photos).



Why do you think this is?

I find my posts sometimes get a lot of attention, but others get nothing at all...it's true that I do use the "new posts" selector, but then sometimes when I have a little more time I do "trawl" the sub-forums for inspiration or to comment on others work.

Did lots of people fall out, or something?


----------



## invisible (Oct 11, 2010)

DirtyDFeckers said:


> I really love the texture here.  Great shot.


Thank you, Dustin!



Bend The Light said:


> Why do you think this is?
> 
> I find my posts sometimes get a lot of attention, but others get nothing at all...it's true that I do use the "new posts" selector, but then sometimes when I have a little more time I do "trawl" the sub-forums for inspiration or to comment on others work.
> 
> Did lots of people fall out, or something?


I don't know what happened exactly. I do know that some (many) people left  I was one of them. When I came back, the forums that I used to frequent the most (like this one or the General Gallery) were deserts compared to the action they used to see. To give you an idea, if you posted a photo in the General Gallery and received no replies, your photo would be on page 2 (halfway down) the next day... That's how much posting we used to see around here 



erose86 said:


> Ooooo, I DO know the Kim Wilde version (listening to it on YT now...).  I would have never thought of that one on my own though... that one never stuck with me.  I forgot of it's existence until it was mentioned here, haha


I'm 43 but was about your age when Kim Wilde's version came out. It got lots of radio play back then and, being an amazing pop song, it became one of those songs that defines a stage in your life. I didn't even know it was a cover until now  Thanks for your nice comments about the photo!


----------

